# Billow V2 glass



## argief (26/1/16)

Hope someone can help... Wife knocked my mod over and the glass broke... Need glass URGENTLY! Billow V2


----------



## KieranD (26/1/16)

@argief Vape Cartel has in stock for standard and nano
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/atomizer-spares-accessories


----------



## argief (26/1/16)

KieranD said:


> @argief Vape Cartel has in stock for standard and nano
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/atomizer-spares-accessories


Sold out on standard? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD (26/1/16)

argief said:


> Sold out on standard?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Ah bugger sorry man. I will order some more in on this weeks order


----------



## argief (26/1/16)

KieranD said:


> Ah bugger sorry man. I will order some more in on this weeks order


Thanx, when do you expect delivery? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD (26/1/16)

argief said:


> Thanx, when do you expect delivery?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Will be towards the end of next week


----------



## Spikester (27/1/16)

Please add me in or if any other vendor has that would be great, also urgently need a glass.


----------

